# Mahindra CUT section added!



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Here you go, P71 and Chiefy.

Have fun!

:tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm


----------



## P71 (May 3, 2004)

Thanks very much for the Mahindra site. My Best Friend Bought one (2810) with a FEL, He Loves it. I bought a New Holland TC 30 , just to be different... so we could compare near liknesses..... so far it's been tit for tat.... both are very rugged and we are pleased..... I see no short comming with either so far.... if any thing.... his 2810(shuttle shift) has more weight,... and a Lower gear than my Hydro, I highly recommend either one.. oh..... I forgot to mention..... >>>>FORD MAN:cat:


----------

